# Growing greens inside



## AmberNikSee (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone have planters indoors for their buns? Either on the ground where buns can get to or in places they cannot. I'd like to grow some bun food but it needs to be indoors since the wildlife eats everything outside.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 23, 2015)

I am liking this idea ... 

I also would be interested in know this


----------



## thumper110814 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have been thinking the same thing, but not sure how to go about it!


----------



## AmberNikSee (Jun 23, 2015)

If I find anything out elsewhere I'll be sure to post it here!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 23, 2015)

I have been throwing the idea area of hydroponics


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 23, 2015)

I really want to make one aswell


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 23, 2015)

I want to grow some inside as well and will maybe grow grass Haha then go onto more/kinda challenging items such as herbs basically work my way up


----------



## minimoomin (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm currently growing grass inside in an old litter box so I can place it on the ground for my bun to eat. I haven't grown anything else inside but I think all you'd need is a plant box of some sort placed on a mat so nothing spills over and just use it like an outside garden. Maybe place it in a sun room so it'll get a good amount of sun. Sorry if this was brief but I'm sure there's a wikihow explaining how to do it!!


----------



## abbeylacy (Jun 24, 2015)

We have a planter of grass. I can't keep it inside because my Flemish Giant mows it over immediately. Lol. So we toss it out on the deck for about a week at a time till it needs mowed and then bring it in for him to eat. Lol. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435122679.436800.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 24, 2015)

Hahaha love the cats face


----------



## AmberNikSee (Jun 24, 2015)

What kind of grass do you grow??? That's a wonderful picture!


----------



## abbeylacy (Jun 24, 2015)

It's wheatgrass &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AmberNikSee (Jun 29, 2015)

Well I have bought an assortment of green seeds: wheatgrass, Italian parsley, cilantro, fennel, arugula, chard, kale, Bibb lettuce, and peas.
Haven't figured out exactly what it is I'm going to plant them in but contemplating one of those little plastic pools and planting all together or using the black planter trays and having it drain into an under the bed tote. Just not sure! 
Is anyone else having luck with their planting for buns?


----------



## ahrat (Jul 7, 2015)

Cat grass and wheat grass are easily grown in well draining troughs inside. I have two small troughs that sit high up on a window sill until it gets nice and thick, then I let the rabbit devour his and the rats usually just dig in the dirt!


----------

